# Shocking Delivery Times!



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I ordered some stuff from you yesterday at about 4.00pm and I only recieved them today!


22 hours for delivery! :doublesho 

Come on guys you can do better than that!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheers, 

Kev in the warehouse says "Thanks very much for the comment" 

Johnny


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Looking forward to the paste wax now! 

No rush for that though.


----------



## VXT Tim (Mar 27, 2006)

You should be disgusted Andy.

My delivery took 19 hours to arrive, their standards have slipped it seems


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

VXT Tim said:


> You should be disgusted Andy.
> 
> My delivery took 19 hours to arrive, their standards have slipped it seems


No matter what you do, there's just no pleasing some people, is there


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Think I should put a claim in?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I know what you mean i rang him last week and got answer phone , the cheeky sod left it 6 minutes before ringing me back...
I prefer the carphonewarehouse and dixons 3 weeks.....
It gives you time to prepare your order:thumb:


----------

